# Tee dx for pfo



## gnp001 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm really  hoping someone more experience in Cardiology can help me.  I'm fairly new and have managed  pretty well but this has me stumped.

My physician did a TEE to see if the patient's PFO was still open but I have no idea how to code the PFO and if it's even payable.

Any and all help is much appreciated.  I've spent quite a bit of time looking but I'm not sure I understand exactly what I'm looking for.  I went to the physician and he really couldn't help me much.

Many thanks to everyone!


----------



## Misty Dawn (Jan 10, 2013)

gnp001 said:


> I'm really  hoping someone more experience in Cardiology can help me.  I'm fairly new and have managed  pretty well but this has me stumped.
> 
> My physician did a TEE to see if the patient's PFO was still open but I have no idea how to code the PFO and if it's even payable.
> 
> ...



  Most of the time we use 745.5 for our PFOs unless it is ventrical defect being corrected.  745.5 can be used for a Patent or persistent foramen ovale/atrial.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 11, 2013)

Misty Dawn said:


> Most of the time we use 745.5 for our PFOs unless it is ventrical defect being corrected.  745.5 can be used for a Patent or persistent foramen ovale/atrial.



what tee cpt code did you use, 93315 for the congenital?


----------



## Misty Dawn (Jan 11, 2013)

No we do not use the congenital echo code with PFO's.  Per CPT instructions a PFO is   non-congenital.  If a tee was done for ASD then you would use the congential echo/htc codes. If it is done for a PFO then you use the non-congenital CPT codes. 

Misty Sebert, CPC, CCC     
Spokane Cardiology Providence Heart Institute


----------



## gnp001 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi there,

I am using 93312, 93320, 93325 all w/ 26 modifiers.  I really appreciate your help!  Thanks so much


----------

